# Big Lots Halloween and Fall 2014



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

So far, people have reported seeing Halloween themed Kleenex boxes, Glade air fresheners, and Pillsbury dessert items for the holiday.

(actually, now that I re-checked the 2014 mdse thread, the Pillsbury packages may have come from a different retailer)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

For the past several years Big Lots has had a metal Fortune Teller sign that looks like a Ouija Board. I almost bought it last year because it was cool and I knew I would want it at some point. I passed on it and now want/need it this year. I so hope they have it and haven't discontinued it!!! If anyone sees it please post so I can RUN to Big Lots in the town next to us since we don't have one.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

I was the one who posted abt the baking brownie mixes and orange icing they had marked down but would still be in date for this year !!! But it was at BL!! - think I might have to clean out our store next week - just to stock my freezer with brownie mixes


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

man I need to go Big lots. I got ideas brewing!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> For the past several years Big Lots has had a metal Fortune Teller sign that looks like a Ouija Board. I almost bought it last year because it was cool and I knew I would want it at some point. I passed on it and now want/need it this year.


That is how it always seems to go... I cannot recall seeing that sign, but it sounds phenomenal. If Big Lots does not get it back in, Five Below has a $5 ouija board, named 'Wee-Ji', that would surely be cheap enough to justify making a sign out of

I want to say that BL stocked Halloween merchandise by August last year.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Never heard of $5 Below stores. Sounds interesting.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Five Below is pretty cool! Last year they carried Illusive Concept's Floating Witch and Floating Headless Ghost props. Everything in the store is $5 or less, and those things sell on eBay for $40+. I've seen the witch listed at $99. I think that's excessive, but I do think that they were worth more than $5!

I bought the ghost last year, and wish I'd have gone ahead and gotten the witch too. When we went back, they were gone, and they'd had a bunch when we were there! 

http://www.fivebelow.com/

This is the headless ghost: 









Here is a better shot of the ghost from a seller's site--note price!

http://www.costumeexpress.com/p/67405/illusive-concepts-floating-ghost

and the witch:

http://www.bizrate.com/halloween-props-effects/2228842466.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I love my ghost from $5 Below.  He looks great in your cemetary LairMistress. He still reminds me of a Haunted Mansion figure. 

I hope Big Lots gets some interesting halloween in. As for repeats, I remember that Forunte Teller sign printersdevil and in fact had decided to look for it last year near the end of the season. Had been debating using it in my carnival theme. It was gone by then as well as the Bloody Mary Tarern sign I finally got around to going to pick up. They only had the Dracula Pub sign which I already had so was kicking myself. Sometimes repeat stock is OK.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhh we have a $5 below and I only went in it once last year. Now you all have me itching to go looking!!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Sunday, July 13 ONLY!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone been in Big Lots the past week?


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes, but ours didn't have any Halloween out yet here in So Cal. The clerk said at least another month  Hope she's wrong!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

punkineater said:


> Yes, but ours didn't have any Halloween out yet here in So Cal. The clerk said at least another month  Hope she's wrong!


Another month is _still_ sooner than they normally set the items out at the ones around here


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

What??! Another month!! That's just lazy, that's what that is...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I so want the Forutne Teller Ouija sign. Hope they have it again this year. they have had it the past two years.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I hope your secret reaper is taking notes, printersdevil! Shoot, I want one of those too, that's awesome!


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> I so want the Forutne Teller Ouija sign. Hope they have it again this year. they have had it the past two years.
> 
> View attachment 203430


UGHH, how have I not seen this before!! I need this!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey, I remember seeing it for several years and never bought it! LOL

I had to see it online to have this great WANT of it!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I stopped by Big Lots tonight. No fall or Halloween stuff yet. Clearance on summer items and back to school stock is out among other things.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Paul Melniczek said:


> I stopped by Big Lots tonight. No fall or Halloween stuff yet.


Probably sometime next month, most likely toward the middle, as BL happens to generally be a late starter compared to some other stores.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Big Lots sighting tonight!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

The other end of same aisle...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Those lighted pumpkins are awesome!!! Which big lots is that?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

This is all in a different aisle...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

The endcaps...


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

I want one of those talk back ravens! Thanks Hilda!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh and the croaking toad is on sale 30% off in the garden center!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Man... My big lots sold out of the toads months ago! Oh well, maybe I'll get lucky and my store will have put out its Halloween stuff too. Guess it's off to Big Lots.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I didn't see the Fortune Teller's sign. It is metal and looks like a Ouija board with a hand that sort of swings. Did you see it? I sooooooo want that sign.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I miss the good ole days when Big Lots would have a ton of leftover lights at 75% off and I could fill my shopping cart with them. Now they cost twice as much and never make it to 75% off...and they had Bluckies for $7.00 .


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought a bunch of their lights last year like that.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Holy mother lode!  I knew that we should have gone to BL yesterday, instead of 5 Below.  Ours probably doesn't have this much, though. Our BL isn't a great store. Honestly, it looks like it's full of crap that other BL's couldn't sell, and someone just tossed it on the shelves. I still go, though!!

I am headed back that way on Thursday this week, so maybe ours will have stock by then.  Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> I didn't see the Fortune Teller's sign. It is metal and looks like a Ouija board with a hand that sort of swings. Did you see it? I sooooooo want that sign.


I specifically looked around for it as I remembered you mentioned it... but I did not see it. However, you can tell that there is a lot of space empty, so I will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Our stuff should be coming in soon. They have the Halloween out about 20 miles from me in Oklahoma.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Printersdevil it's an awesome sign. I bought it and used it several years ago when I did my "CarnEvil" theme. I think I will probably use it again this year... if I can manage to pull off a new theme. 

If my store has it, would you like me to snag one for you?


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

My Big Lots in Omaha had great stuff last year. I wish I wouldve gotten some things, but I waited for the close out sales and spaced it off. Damn!! Gonna pay better attention this year, they usuall have a pretty good blucky thats worth corpsing. Resin skulls too for my milk jug skull majkers out there.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

love me some frogs!!



Hilda said:


> Oh and the croaking toad is on sale 30% off in the garden center!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 205158


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the photos, Hilda. What were your favorite items this year?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Paint It Black said:


> Thanks for all the photos, Hilda. What were your favorite items this year?


I will admit to a little impulse buy last night. LOL I grabbed the tin painted cat sculpture. I have one from several years ago and it is holding up well. Only that cat is all black and is kind of lost at night in our yard. I thought this brightly painted skelly cat would stand out better. I like those tin sculptures I have a couple of them. A nice little touch for the money. On the other hand, the painted wood ones are long gone and rotted apart. Just an FYI.

I also grabbed a box of the 3 eyeball light stakes. I don't need anymore light stakes BUT they flash colors and they have a soundtrack that almost sounds like electricity snapping. I thought maybe piling them in a crappified fish tank in a mad scientists lab is a possibility. Like I said.... impulse buy. I don't really know what I am going to do with them yet. hahahaha

The scary tree yard stakes are cute. They light up green and have a thunder and lighting soundtrack. I have no place to use them, but they are cool. Maybe even an indoor use would be neat on a table scape. Oh maybe the skull light stakes could be clustered on a mantle or something. Dang. Now I see I will be going back. LOL

I was very tempted with the cute little inflatables... but I have to resist. I have way too much cute decor outside already.

I also am thinking about the large cat eyes for up in my windows. Hmm

I know I'll be going back for some things. I just thought I'd wait and see what else shows up.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The large cat eyes looked pretty cool to me, and I think are new for this year?? Like you, I was thinking they would look good in the windows. 

The metal yard stakes _are_ nice. Last year I bought the crashed witch one with orange legs. 










As far as the wood signs go, I only have one from Big Lots. It is a Christmas "Reindeer Crossing" sign that I have used for many years. But then again, we don't get the weather that you do. 

Last year they also had the moving monster hand, which I should have bought.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd swear some of youse guys live in some wonderful alternate reality where Halloween stuff is put out in July & August 'cause that NEVER happens anywhere but craft stores in my little world!!

I'd LOVE to see Halloween stuff at ANY Big Lots near me but I know they can't do 2 things at once so they're most likely in full-on Back To School mode.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> I'd swear some of youse guys live in some wonderful alternate reality where Halloween stuff is put out in July & August 'cause that NEVER happens anywhere but craft stores in my little world!!
> 
> I'd LOVE to see Halloween stuff at ANY Big Lots near me but I know they can't do 2 things at once so they're most likely in full-on Back To School mode.


Same here. Back to school clogs the isles till late September. When the stores get around to finally putting Halloween out it's one small area and the next isle over their stocking Christmas.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

Yeah, went to Big Lots this past weekend, and there wasn't even a hint of fall. (I did find LED globe string lights on sale to replace the broken ones on our stairs/patio, though!) We usually get early sightings at dollar stores, but not at the outlet and major stores. I hate doing things last minute, so it's frustrating to run around a month or less before Halloween to buy things that I usually take time to add to or redo.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I went to Big Lots today to see what they had. There was one aisle and two small sections of another. They did have a cool witch that was on the top shelf. I pulled the box down to look. It seems to raise up and lower and talks. Looked pretty cool. It was $49.99.

No fortune teller sign yet.

Halloween Lady, I will just wait and see if it surfaces here. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I will have to take a photo tomorrow of what I purchased, if anyone would like to see.

I do love those metal stakes. Such a cute addition into the display.

Here is the black cat that they carried before. This year they have a fun skeleton cat version...









Here is the same witch sculpture that PIB posted above.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Those pictures are pretty cool. I'll have to stop out this week. Did they have fall candles?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Those pictures are pretty cool. I'll have to stop out this week. Did they have fall candles?


Thanks Paul, I did not notice candles when I was there.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Check out the Store sightings thread...there are pics of $49 looks like pose n stay glow in the dark skeletons that are at Big Lots.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I guess I'll post them here too!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

no sign of those GID skellies here yet....seen most of the rest of the stuff


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

First, thanks for all the great photos. One of our stores was starting to put Halloween out two weekends ago but we haven't been back since then, so it's great to see all the photos. 

How interesting that they are carrying GID Pose-N-Stay skeletons this year! So much better looking than the GID alien bluckies...but then again the cost is about 3 times more too. Are they still carrying the bluckies as well? Have to say I don't think $49 is that bad for the PNS though. I've seen them for much more elsewhere. Not as good of a price as Costco's regular PNS skellies, running anywhere from $35 to $39 depending on area of the country, but then they aren't GID, which usually run more. For some reason I wonder if stores like Walgreens, CVS will be getting these in too.

I see a number of people like the lighted cat's eyes. Those look pretty nice. Has anyone bought a set yet? If so would you please post a photo of them in person? Also curious about the size of them. Thanks. I can see maybe adding these this year. We have some older HOA fencing at our side yard that has knot holes that have fallen out. It would be cool if the eyes would fit in the empty spaces, albeit unlikely they'd line up. 

As for lit signage, is the Dracula Pub sign the only lit sign they have this year? That one has been around for a few years now. Kind of was hoping to see the Bloody Mary Tavern again or maybe a totally new sign. A few years ago I think they carried 3 designs at halloween time. I also passed on the fortune teller sign hoping to pick it up on clearance and then mised out on it. So far I haven't noticed it in our stores either. I wish stores asked shoppers what they'd like to see return and restock some of the more requested items.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Will this skeleton sit up in a chair and be able to pose it? I am not familiar with it. Is it comparable to the ones at Costco.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley (Jul 8, 2014)

Last year I bought a purple owl lamp that was battery operated. My cat broke it last month and I desperately hope they have them again at Big Lots this year. I have already hoarded the halloween tissues and air fresheners. Also loving the fall Glade candles, wax melts and room spray. The best thing though is the bodycology spiced pumpkin lotion for $2. I bought 7 lol.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Has anyone seen the metal fortune teller sign at BL yet? Our store still doesn't have everything in yet.


----------



## Reaper Wench (Nov 20, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Has anyone seen the metal fortune teller sign at BL yet? Our store still doesn't have everything in yet.


No. I was at our Big Lots day before yesterday. They have a lot of things out. I asked about the sign. The manager says his store isn't expecting any. But he also said that not all stores always get the same items in. If anyone finds any in their stores I would also be interested in hearing about it.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm going by my usual BL on Friday, I'll check and will keep an eye out for the fortune tell sign.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

I went today!! I really want a couple of those patchwork pumpkins for the fall season .. I was lucky enough to get quite bit of stuff last year for75% off ??and those large eyes are def coming home with me before too much longer !!! I loved them .. They would look great on my garage doors !!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll probably stop in tomorrow or Friday. There are 2 stores near us, both about 15 minutes away.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

so, has anyone seen the GID skellies? nada here....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> so, has anyone seen the GID skellies? nada here....


Not the posable ones, but the Big Lots that I stopped at the other day had new versions of the 'bluckies', with a better mold for the skull and the bones themselves being made of glow plastic, rather than coated. They were $25, I am pretty sure.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm hoping for a GITD PNS skellie, too!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I stopped in my BL tonight & they only had maybe 2 1/2 total aisles of stuff & half of it was fall-type items. If I would have seen any GID skellies, I would have been all over them, but nada. Just the bagged blucky-type that Garthgoyle mentioned. But this black skull bottle managed to ***fall*** into my cart somehow! 









I'm still trying to figure out what is reflected on the temple.....


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Knew I should have checked Big Lots Friday. Last check,they had nothing, but clearances out summer and had Back To School. 

Stinks though cause last year my Big Lots had Halloween out in the middle of July.


----------



## Cody Holmes (Aug 10, 2014)

Here's a picture of the Big Lots witch. She's $49.99, well over 6 ft tall (her hat is almost 3 feet tall) and her whole body moves to the left and to the right as her eyes glow white, and she speaks different phrases.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cody, can you post a photo of the box she comes in? $49 is a great price for her IMO. 

I haven't seen props like her in Big Lots since I bought the garish skeleton surgeons quite a number of years ago, prior to that it was the kicking legs prop, and prior to that the Talking Boris skull. Since then a vast halloween prop wasteland if you don't count bluckies. This new witch is boding well for BL.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I saw this witch in our local Big Lots and also in an Oklahoma one last weekend. I am so glad to see her out of the box. I pulled the box off the shelf in both stores and listened to her comments. I was wondering what she looked like. she looks great for the price and now I want her!!! Thanks, Cody for posting this. The box is small and will be easy to store her.

what do her eyes look like lit up? I don't really like them in daylight, but hopefully there is a better effect with them glowing or whatever.


----------



## Cody Holmes (Aug 10, 2014)

Here it is in stores in the box


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Finally some good Store Merchandising Buyers at Big Lots that like Halloween! This new witch is quite attractive! I kind of like the white pupil/iris-less eyes she has. She's Hansel and Gretel and all little kids nightmare. What's her sound track like? Did you get to post a video?


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Elizabeth Ashley (Jul 8, 2014)

Cody Holmes said:


> Here's a picture of the Big Lots witch. She's $49.99, well over 6 ft tall (her hat is almost 3 feet tall) and her whole body moves to the left and to the right as her eyes glow white, and she speaks different phrases.
> View attachment 207807


She's awesome!!!$


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Cody Holmes said:


> Here's a picture of the Big Lots witch. She's $49.99, well over 6 ft tall (her hat is almost 3 feet tall) and her whole body moves to the left and to the right as her eyes glow white, and she speaks different phrases.


Wow!! Love that witch. Has me wanting one now.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

The witch is pretty impressive! I'm not used to seeing big props like that from Big Lots.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm not into witches, but that one might be worth it


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

This witch is similar to the one I saw at Pat Catans Saturday. Theirs was $39.99. The girls liked it, as did I, so I'm really debating on getting it. Showed the BL witch to my wife, but she's on the fence.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I meant to ask, has anyone been getting coupons from being a Buzz Club member at Big Lots?

I haven't gotten anything in a long time, and I forgot my card when I was there recently. I mentioned it to the cashier, and she asked me if I had gotten anything recently, and I said no. She said that they were doing away with the discount club.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

I just received a coupon for $5.00 off $20.00 last week. They changed the rewards structure so you get that type of coupon instead of a 20% off after spending a certain amount. I find that I receive more discounts under the new structure. I haven't heard anything about the program being discontinued entirely.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Does anyone know if Big Lots offers coupons to those who are not signed up in any shoppers club? I don't shop there frequently, in fact hardly ever until Halloween comes around, and am not a member of their discount club. I've looked in the Coupons, Discounts thread but haven't seen anything for BL in a while.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Cody Holmes said:


> Here's a picture of the Big Lots witch. She's $49.99, well over 6 ft tall (her hat is almost 3 feet tall) and her whole body moves to the left and to the right as her eyes glow white, and she speaks different phrases.
> View attachment 207807


OMG!!! GTFO!! I've NEVER seen anything like that in Big Lots!! I MUST HAVE HER!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

WOW!!!! that witch is awesome!!! I love her hat!!, my big lots didn't have her.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

She's a nice looking witch!

Frogkid11 - Big Lots has "family/friends" sale days, where they take a percent (20?) off everything in the store. Ask at your local Big Lots about it.

And our local Big Lots has the GITD Plastic Bluckies for $25.00. Have not seen the other PNS Glow skeletons yet, but they are still putting Halloween out. It looks just like the one I got from Grandin Road (Got it during their after Halloween clearance).


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, gosh... our yard haunt doesn't really have a clear space for a witch but I really like that one! She looks creepy & the price is good for what you get. I'm normally the one talking my husband out of buying things that don't "fit in" to our cemetery or cornfield areas, but I might have to try & convince him this time that we can find a spot for her! 

Thanks so much for posting the pics & info! I went to a Big Lots last week but they didn't have much out yet. I'm definitely going to return now & try to find that witch, then I'll pace back & forth in the aisle for a while debating about whether to put her in my cart. Then I will put her in, I'll pay for her and feel guilty , then I'll get her home & put her up and feel like I made the right decision, then I'll bat my eyes at The Hubster and hope he agrees with me! Ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm glad Big Lots is upping their game. The last couple of years they've been kinda lame. I even spent about a month waiting for a Halloween Elmo that never really appeared at one of them. They only had the display one & it took over a month for them to put any out for sale. I ended up getting one at another Big Lots which was newer & not so trashy yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

For those that pick up the new witch prop which I am planning on including me (so far halloween isn't out in my area), I was thinking we should send an email to Big Lots headquarters to say we liked that they are bringing back halloween props like her again. Might help corporate realize that it's something their customers have missed over the last few years.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was looking on YouTube for a video of the 2014 Witch prop to hear her sayings (still looking) but in the meantime found this video of a Ghastly Gentlemen from 2008. Does anyone remember him? Must have been before my time going to BL. I liked of like him, maybe more without the swaying, but his sayings weren't bad and I like his overall look.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I asked the cashier at Big Lots, "When are you going to get the rest of your Halloween out" Her reply, "It's only August"!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> I asked the cashier at Big Lots, "When are you going to get the rest of your Halloween out" Her reply, "It's only August"!


...And...???? LOL.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

I doubt we'd get the witch, but I'd write um


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> ...And...???? LOL.


and....I resisted the urge to.....


----------



## scaringyou (Oct 31, 2010)

I really don't get why people don't understand... You'll be starting to put Christmas stuff out early-mid October, why is it so weird to be putting out Halloween stuff mid-late August? Yet inevitably they'll be "Yay, Christmas!" and "Halloween already?"...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cody Holmes said:


> Here's a picture of the Big Lots witch. She's $49.99, well over 6 ft tall (her hat is almost 3 feet tall) and her whole body moves to the left and to the right as her eyes glow white, and she speaks different phrases.
> View attachment 207807


I must have this witch


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

scaringyou said:


> I really don't get why people don't understand... You'll be starting to put Christmas stuff out early-mid October, why is it so weird to be putting out Halloween stuff mid-late August? Yet inevitably they'll be "Yay, Christmas!" and "Halloween already?"...


They don't have any Halloween stuff out in my area that I've been able to find, but Hobby Lobby has a LOT of Christmas stuff out.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Stopped by a Big Lots up north...no witch, the GID skeletons they had were $25 Bluckies and they have started putting out Christmas Lights.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I had hoped to pick up a witch today and called both stores that are closest to me but neither had received them yet. One store said they got a truck in last night but they had no idea what was in it and merchandise would probably be all out by Monday. Depended on their staffing.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I went to the two by me and neither had the witch, not even a place for her as far as I could tell. they had color pictures taped to the shelving so the staff would know how to stock and the witch was not in any of the pictures...I'm distressed because I really want her, I don't have any witch props and I really like this one. where are you guys that have them on the shelves? what state?

both of my stores do have some skeleton dude laying in a hammock , if this is the prop we get instead of the witch i will scream bloody murder....do you lucky people with the witch also have this hammock laying guy?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm kicking myself over here, because I'm pretty sure that our store in Springfield, IL had the witch when I was there last Friday. I wish I'd taken pictures, even though there was really only an endcap and maybe half an aisle done.

I'm also kicking myself for not going today while I was in town, but my son's Dr. appt took forever, and I just wanted to go home. Bleh!

I am going back on Sunday, if everything works out, so I will check back in after that.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm dying over everybodys BL pics! Our BL has one measly row of Halloween. Something happened to their shipment, and Christmas came in but their Halloween didn't!!! I'm like a stalker, going over there every other day...waiting, wanting....But, thanks to everyone elses pics, I've got a great list happening.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

I can't find the witch either guys! I've tried 3 near me and no luck.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I've been to 3 big lots (2 in the Dallas, TX area and 1 in Sherman, TX) and they all had plenty of the skelly and witches. Hope the rest of you get them soon!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I wonder if the Lazy Bones pictured in Bellelostdrake's 3rd photo, on the bottom shelf, is basically the same prop that LTD Commodities/ABC Distributing has been selling as a Snoring Skeleton in a Hammock. A few of us have bought that prop from them over the years and its supposed a best seller for them. Did anyone take a close look at BIG LOTS prop and can tell us what it does or take a picture of the box? The LTD one snores and its chest rises and falls as it snores like it's breathing. It's a small prop (skelly that is) although the hammock reaches pretty far.

Did anyone notice a price on it at BL? It's on a endcap with a $25-30 sign on it.

I haven't been to a BL yet for halloween shopping so the photos you guys are posting are great. Thanks much!


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

GOS, I was so determined to look for the witch that I barely remembered to take photos for you guys! I have several near me so I will try and stop in today and get a better photo of the hammock guy and his box with the details on it. I want to say he was $25, but not certain.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I wonder if the Lazy Bones pictured in Bellelostdrake's 3rd photo, on the bottom shelf, is basically the same prop that LTD Commodities/ABC Distributing has been selling as a Snoring Skeleton in a Hammock. A few of us have bought that prop from them over the years and its supposed a best seller for them. Did anyone take a close look at BIG LOTS prop and can tell us what it does or take a picture of the box? The LTD one snores and its chest rises and falls as it snores like it's breathing. It's a small prop (skelly that is) although the hammock reaches pretty far.


 The box for this one looks bigger than the LTD snoring skelly. Like you said, the LTD skelly itself is small so I hope that box isn't just full of hammock.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The photo on the box has the hammock looking different and it's kind of hard to tell about the skeleton. I keep trying to compare the two photos of the products but just can't tell. With LTD costing $18, I would hope the BL one is larger and at least snores like him or does something else that's cool. Unless it's the same product I would expect for copyright rights it be different somehow. 

Bellelostdrake, I'm the same way. Laser focus initially, a woman with a purpose! LOL. I was super excited to see the Lazy Bones in your photo. Something I don't think anyone has mentioned yet or taken a photo of. I'm hoping my BL will have the witch stocked by Monday. Good to know that a lot of other stores haven't stocked it yet. And I don't think the Lazy Bones is a substitute for the Witch. She's quite a bit more than him. Might be that some smaller stores have a reduced inventory of the witch but I think all will still get him in. I'm pretty excited to see a few items this year at BL that I'll be looking for. Not even sure if i bought anything from them last year.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley (Jul 8, 2014)

bellelostdrake said:


> I can't find the witch either guys! I've tried 3 near me and no luck.


Those pillows are so cute!!!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I wonder if the Lazy Bones pictured in Bellelostdrake's 3rd photo, on the bottom shelf, is basically the same prop that LTD Commodities/ABC Distributing has been selling as a Snoring Skeleton in a Hammock. A few of us have bought that prop from them over the years and its supposed a best seller for them. Did anyone take a close look at BIG LOTS prop and can tell us what it does or take a picture of the box? The LTD one snores and its chest rises and falls as it snores like it's breathing. It's a small prop (skelly that is) although the hammock reaches pretty far.
> 
> Did anyone notice a price on it at BL? It's on a endcap with a $25-30 sign on it.
> 
> I haven't been to a BL yet for halloween shopping so the photos you guys are posting are great. Thanks much!


Quite a few different Halloween stores are selling the "Lazy Bones" prop. It's not animated like the LTD one it's just a static lifesize prop as opposed to the LTD one that has the animation but is very small.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Stochey, you were in Sherman--did they have the fortune teller metal sign? I so hope they get them this year. I am down for awhile with my shoulder


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Pearland, Texas


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I was at a Big Lots near me on Saturday. I don't have a smartphone & didn't have my camera with me, so I couldn't take pictures of anything. I was looking for that witch but didn't see her. I did buy some Halloween tablecloths that have already been pictured, but I have a question about something I did see that I don't think has been mentioned yet. 

There were a few boxes of black, lit, outdoor "spooky trees" on the shelf and it looks like they were a set of 3 inside. I'm sorry I can't remember the price but I wanna say they were around $30. I wondered if anyone had them/has seen them/can tell me if they're decent looking/if they are bright when they light up/what color they light up... basically I'd love to hear anything about them so I can decide if they're worth picking up! 

Thanks!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

J&M, I saw those spooky trees last time I went to BL, too. The ones I saw are black, and light up purple, and, yes, there were three to a box. I would love to see photos of them out of the box if anyone snagged them!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes, those were exactly the ones, LoveAndEyeballs! There weren't any on display and I was in a super hurry so I didn't take one up front & ask if I could open/examine them. Even if they have to be 'fleshed out' a little, if there's a decent base look to them, maybe The Hubster and I can spruce them up. (Ha- "spruce"!)


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Stochey, you were in Sherman--did they have the fortune teller metal sign? I so hope they get them this year. I am down for awhile with my shoulder


No, I didn't see it ... I was there Friday the 8th


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone on the West Coast seen the Animated Standing Witch yet? I called 3 stores in the San Jose, Ca area (Hillsdale, Parkmoor, Campbell) and nothing yet. Interestingly though the Parkmoor store said that they had gotten her in Last Year and were expecting she would be back this year! I don't recall anyone mentioning her last year but then again didn't make too many trips into BL during the season. Another store said that not all BL will get in all the same mdse but they all are still working on selling their summer merchandise to clear space.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Anyone on the West Coast seen the Animated Standing Witch yet? I called 3 stores in the San Jose, Ca area (Hillsdale, Parkmoor, Campbell) and nothing yet. Interestingly though the Parkmoor store said that they had gotten her in Last Year and were expecting she would be back this year! I don't recall anyone mentioning her last year but then again didn't make too many trips into BL during the season. Another store said that not all BL will get in all the same mdse but they all are still working on selling their summer merchandise to clear space.


Nothing here yet...2 of the 3 I've been in have little Halloween out but they do have GID Bluckies. The third had that stuff already and I may need to head that way again this weekend to look for the Witch and the P&S GID skeleton


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

LairMistress said:


> I meant to ask, has anyone been getting coupons from being a Buzz Club member at Big Lots?
> 
> I haven't gotten anything in a long time, and I forgot my card when I was there recently. I mentioned it to the cashier, and she asked me if I had gotten anything recently, and I said no. She said that they were doing away with the discount club.


I just got on email with $5 coupon for purchase over $15.00. Woodlands (North Houston) Big Lots has the Glow in the Dark Poseable Skeletons for $49.99. Our Costco has same but in old bone color for $47.99. Also, they had the bagged bluckies for $25 and that witch for $49.99.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

plus they have these: I have never seen them if they werent candelabra bulbs: $2

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...picture209762-found-big-lots-2-reg-lamps.html


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

The flickering bulb is...interesting. I have it in my kitchen table lamp to test it. I think it will work for us, but it's...yeah it's not exactly flame replication but it's not cheesy.


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

Went to the BL in Fitchburg, MA today and they were literally just starting to put stuff out so I didn't get anything. But, all of their summer lighting, including some lanterns, were reduced to sell. I almost got two lanterns but they really weren't the style I was looking for.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I saw a black lace table cloth with orange underliner.

does anyone have this?
wondering if the two are attached?
I know they sell the black lace separately. has a cool halloween pattern.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I visited my BL on Sunday & they'd put a little more out but no witches. GID Bluckies for $25 a piece (highway robbery if ya ask me!), some Peanuts figures, & a few more yard signs. 

I bought nothing. I feel like they're in limbo right now too. School started today so after Labor Day I'm sure they'll start moving in more Halloween stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Kind of feel the same RCIAG. Waiting for the witch to come into Big Lots and been waiting for Spirit by me to open. I checked their store list today and noticed one a bit further away from me is now open so may go there tomorrow morning if i can. Thinking these may be the last places I really look for anything large in the way of a prop to buy. I have Victorian Trading Co's Peeping Thomas still to be delivered but no word yet on expected shipping. 

I'm actually in decent shape budget-wise still...mainly because I only bought two of the fire and ice spotlights from GrandinRoad this year and no props from them. Usually they have consumed a number of my dollars by now. Having bought from them over the last few years, they are well represented in my haunt themes so this year is rather unusual. Either I have not been in love with what I saw this season or the props I did like don't really fit into my themes and with storage getting tight I really can't afford to just collect without a purpose. Same kind of goes for BL. Last year I felt this way about BL. I don't think I bought anything from them or if I did it was small...oh, I bought a few croaking toads.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My purpose this year is witches & I NEED THAT WITCH!!

I really haven't bought much witch stuff because it's not grabbing me. A lot of stuff isn't grabbing me so far, not even HG which has been a fave in the past. A lot of places are just putting stuff out so slowly. I guess they want every last Back to School dollar they can get.


----------



## Magusky (Aug 18, 2014)

Just bought the DRACULA'S PUB, that one is for my ALL YEAR LONG decoration <3


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I went to visit some family out of state this weekend & went to another Big Lots. They didn't have a ton of stuff out yet either, but I'm stalking that witch, so I had to check! Unfortunately, I don't have a smart phone nor did I have a camera with me, but they did have a couple things that I hadn't seen on this post yet, and that I didn't see in my PA Big Lots. There were some fiber-board type scroll frames (sort of Victorian looking) that had black & white images of some Dia De Los Muertos skulls on them - the female had some big hair and the male had a top hat silhouette. Also saw some different felt cutouts/placemats/wreaths that I hadn't seen at my Big Lots. 

The cashier asked me if I was a member of their club & I said no, but signed up. I got a card right there & just had to give name, email & phone number. I got a welcome email already & one email with a video in it but no coupons yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Jenn&Matt, you should get a coupon with your email when they do their next Friends and Family weekend sale. Comes up in the fall before Halloween. Will get you the 20% off everything earlier than the general public, so the thought is members get first choice at a discount before everyone else.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I called two BL in my area asking about the witch. So far still not out. One of the stores said they still had a lot of halloween in the back and since christmas was coming in by truck next week she said she thought they'd have halloween out by next week....

BTW the BL website now has halloween on it as a featured section. No witch there either! Does this lady really exisit?!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow I need that witch!! I remember when I first started buying props and getting into haunting in 2008/2009 they had some neat stuff but have been disappointed in their selection of halloween stuff since then. I also remember when Michaels had full size props that were actually worth purchasing. I hope I can find this gem  I was there over the weekend and they had a few things out, which you've seen in the pictures and they had the skelly in the hammock but not the witch. I have 2 big lots farily close to me so I will have to keep checking back!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Can someone who bought or sees the witch in their store please post the SKU for it? Thanks. I've had 2 BL employees ask me for it to check on their list and don't think I 've seen it posted yet.


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi folks. Long time no see. 

I gotta have this flippin witch! I called the Tucson stores. So far the trucks with the Halloween bulk hasn't been emptied yet. DANG IT


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

I love 5 Below! But I didn't know they carried Halloween stuff??? We don't have one in my town but St. Louis is just two hours away! Lol. Thanks for the heads up guys . . . the list of stores I want to run to is growing!!! 

GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . . GG


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I must Google this witch!! I flipped through this thread and couldn't find her!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Trust me the witch does exist. I have seen it at several stores. I wanted to see it on display, but alas only the box and the pictures that someone on here posted of it. I will check my pictures and see if I got a photo of the box. I won't be near BL for a few days, but will get the info when I go if no one has posted it.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

I've been to 5 stores in SoCal and no witch here either. They have asked me for a sku, but I couldn't find one posted in the thread either. I would also appreciate the sku being posted


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Icemanfred I bought the tablecloth but returned it last year not sure if it's the same one but the orange tablecloth and lace are separate, the orange tablecloth was like the tablecloths they sell at dollar stores


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

*Witch pictures*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Can someone who bought or sees the witch in their store please post the SKU for it? Thanks. I've had 2 BL employees ask me for it to check on their list and don't think I 've seen it posted yet.


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

AWESOME. 

I hope I get one before they sell out. (If they get them at all here in AZ)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Bella! Keeping my fingers crossed our stores will get her in.


What?! Just spoke to someone who checked their list and said down from Salinas up thru all of the SF Bay area (his district area) they are showing sold out and none showing coming in. He said stores have been sent maybe 10 at a time but he knows his store sold out in 3 days. Again, what?!  

Is there anyone in the SF Bay area that has been in BL kind of regularly seen them on the shelves? With so many members in this big area of Calif. I can't believe No One saw the witch. 

I'm going to periodically keep checking back anyway but none of the sales staff I've checked with has said they've even seen them in their store. Hope the rest of you have better luck in your area.

BTW the SKU number from the box they need to check is 810179468 (on right side above bar code).


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

In each store where I have spotted them they were on the top shelf. The box is more square and you wouldn't think about it being a 6 foot prop!!!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Went to big lots today and my store has about 15 of the witches!!! They had one on display she is nice looking I just feel she needs more fabric on her lower half which could be fixed easily!


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

I just got word that AZ will NOT be getting the witch. I'm so bummed.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We were at our BL yesterday, and while I'm not personally after the witch, I did take the code to see of they had it in their system. They did not.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spookybella977 said:


> Went to big lots today and my store has about 15 of the witches!!! They had one on display she is nice looking I just feel she needs more fabric on her lower half which could be fixed easily!


So you're the one with all the witches!!LOL. What state are you in? I'm wondering if only certain states were sent them this year. 


I received a survey in my email from BL to answer, haven't looked at it yet, but I'm definitely telling them if I get a chance to comment that they need to get that witch out here and more halloween props like they use to get in would be great. Sorry enough of the glitter stuff and mercury glass. We want the big scary stuff that moves! I'll also try to remember to compliment the on the pose-n-stays if I can (although now everyone is carrying them). I remember when BL was THE place to go for your halloween skeletons (bluckies). They had great pricing on them and lots of other places didn't carry them. They also were the source of Boris the Talking Skull, kicking legs prop before I think Spirit even carried it. Someone needs to bring them back to their halloween greatness and this year is a good start.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ghost of spookie... Texas! I was surprised at how many there were!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I went to Big Lots today to check for the fortune teller sign that I am hoping they carry again this year. I haven't been in there for a week or so and the last time I was there they had one of the full size witches. Today, they had 11 of them!!!!! I asked about the sign and they told me that they are steadily getting in Halloween things.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Still very little Halloween at the local Big Lots. I can report, however, that you are in luck if you are looking for a Santa Claus toilet seat cover.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

A big thank you to those who posted pictures & info about the SKU number for the witch so many of us are looking for. This is going to save me a lot of time & energy since dragging 2 kiddos to Big Lots on a regular basis to look for her isn't the best idea. That said, I went to my local Big Lots yesterday & didn't see any, but since I had the SKU number in hand (woohoo!), I asked about her. No Big Lots stores in that district (parts of PA & NJ) show any on hand, but my store is getting a delivery on Friday so they recommended that I check again then. 

I also then called a Big Lots store near some family in Delaware. I was on hold FOREVER (okay, 20 minutes, which IS forever when you have two little kids in the house), only to then be told that they were very busy and to call back later. I'm a very polite person, and I tactfully but politely said "Okay, I understand you are busy but it would have been nice to have been told that when I first called, rather than now when I've been on hold for 20 minutes already." Of course the sales clerk got rude with me at that point. Now I never want to go to that store again! 

I then called another Delaware store and he checked his location and the first DE store - none on hand, none in transit. 

Then I got desperate and called a Maryland store I'd be willing to drive to or that another family member might be able to get to for me. No luck there either. That lady said the only real thing to do is to just keep calling & checking. But she did say that if I knew the name of the manufacturer, I could possibly find out what stores they got shipped to. Hmmm.... 

Anyway, clearly I want this witch. 

ETA - I sent a message to their corporate office asking about the availability of the witch. I'll let you know what the response is.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I think they sent all the other states' witches to Texas. As I already mentioned the manager who checked his regional inventory here in California said he wasn't showing any in the stores and none shipping either. I'll periodically keep checking anyway but resigned myself to the fact that she may not be coming home with me.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Anyone seen the Fortune Teller metal signs in BL this year?????


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I have not seen any Fortune Teller's signs so far in any of our stores, but I have been looking! Unfortunately, I got a reply back from Big Lots - very generic email, not really helpful at all. I'm definitely disappointed in both the lack of personal response I got as well as what the response said. Basically, all Big Lots did was send me an email saying that within 50 miles of my zip code, there is no witch in stock. 

No kidding - I found that out just by calling around myself! 
In my email to their customer service, I asked some specific questions that were not answered. So... I guess I need to resign myself to not getting her since I think that even if another Forum member found her for me, shipping might be really expensive. Bleh...


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

This is bizarre. I have three Big Lots within a short driving distance and literally each one has a minimum of four on the shelf. Why they sent them all here, I haven't a clue, but it seems like maybe they're trying to tell us something...

The box is approximately 14" x 20" but she's very lightweight. My scale shows around 7 lbs. Might not be terribly expensive to ship by UPS ground.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

So Texas is getting all the witches...what is up with that?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I've got a couple of fingers up for Big Lots' selection this year, and they're not my thumbs.

They got ten bucks out of me for a skull, and 7 bucks last month for a Halloween Peanuts mini flag.

No more!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> So Texas is getting all the witches...what is up with that?



Thats what I want to know !! I guess everyone else just gave up. I have been to multiple Big Lots in my area of course nothing still. I don't think I'm going back any time soon . Texas has the monopoly. They also got all the cute cemetery metal signs found at Ross. Damn you Texas.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well. I am not at all a happy with the Big Lots in Montgomery Village, MD. 

They have already put up all their Christmas trees & outdoor lights & were moving back to school stuff around to put up MORE Christmas stuff. I was so angry when I saw it I just turned around & walked out. I was at least going to buy more candy for work & some candles but eff them, just eff them big time. I'm done with that location for Halloween. Period. 

This is the same one that didn't put out those Elmo's last year. They had the display up for a month & then never got any in.

I'm hoping the one that's just a teeny bit further away will come through. They did last year on the Elmo. I need to hit Michaels again for a foam wreath so I'll check them then.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

GAH! CHRISTMAS TREES!! MICHAELS DOESN'T EVEN HAVE THEIR TREES UP YET!!

If I'd seen trees in Michaels I'd probably be upset too but they're usually earlier than anyone else on that stuff anyway, most crafty type store have to be early for that stuff, but there is no other reason than the bottom line that Big Lots needs trees up. Or they're just lazy & want to get it all done now. And I just can't imagine anyone thinking of buying a Christmas tree right now (it's going to be near 90 again tomorrow!) & if I had a Facebook page I'd be all OVER theirs complaining.


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

The one in Glen Burnie MD didn't have much either... I doubt I'll even bother going back to check later.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

DvlsToy said:


> The one in Glen Burnie MD didn't have much either... I doubt I'll even bother going back to check later.


There's one in Germantown, MD that is newer & less trashy so I'll check them later today maybe or this weekend. They're so much nicer. They're cleaner & brighter & they had their stuff out before the one in Montgomery Village did, this year AND last year.

I don't mind some Christmas creeping in now but trees are ridic.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My experience here is that Big Lots always puts Halloween out way before many, many stores in my area and as a result Christmas goes up earlier too (I use this time to pick up animated white wire reindeer when I need them though. There one of the few stores that still carries the wire reindeer and when i don't use the form for a halloween animal, then the motor gets taken off). But I've been in my pharmacies and they've already put their christmas toys up on the stores upper shelves (not in the back) before putting out more than halloween candy. Halloween mdse takes a back seat to the christmas toys in all of these which is stupid because no one is buying that stuff yet anyway. 

I look at it this way, Big Lots, HG, DT, GR gets shopped first and then as other stores come online I know I pretty much skip them for halloween at least on a regular trip basis. While I enjoy seeing this years mdse come out, I really have gotten to almost dread the repeat trips into the stores when I'm looking for something in particular that hasn't been put out.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The other Big Lots has moved Christmas out too. Trees & everything. Like you said, it's great for reindeer & lights but it's still depressing.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Look at it this way, at this point you have probably seen what will be put out there, bought what you needed or put it on a wish list for sales, and then can spend the time driving to other stores that are just getting around to putting out halloween like Target, Walmart, some Walgreens and CVS, etc. If you watch the store thread and keep an eye on the BL weekly ads coming up, you get an idea when things are going on sale and when to head back again for those last maybe items on your list.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Our local BLs had a pretty decent selection of Halloween. It does appear that many stores these days push Halloween through as quickly as possible, and it's part laziness, and part throwing all their eggs into the Christmas basket to ignore the holiday. It's ridiculous to see so many Christmas items out by August. We're talking 5 months for Pete's sake.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm bummed that neither of my Big Lots got that witch.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> I'm bummed that neither of my Big Lots got that witch.



The 2 in our area didn't either. Actually, I was disappointed in the BL offerings this year. I was seeing a couple things in the postings that never arrived at our stores. Not sure what happened, but hey, at least Christmas is taking over all the space now.


----------



## Thriller (Aug 5, 2004)

Our Big Lots didn't get any good stuff this year! I'm pretty bummed, since we don't have a car and I can't go check out any other ones. I was looking for the nicer skulls. They were solid resin, heavier, hard, realistic looking(though smaller than life sized). They've had them every year, but none this year! I need to replace mine, I got my signed by the cast of The Walking Dead last year and now need a nice skull!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thriller said:


> Our Big Lots didn't get any good stuff this year! I'm pretty bummed, since we don't have a car and I can't go check out any other ones. I was looking for the nicer skulls. They were solid resin, heavier, hard, realistic looking(though smaller than life sized). They've had them every year, but none this year! I need to replace mine, I got my signed by the cast of The Walking Dead last year and now need a nice skull!


Sounds like you have the nicest one! You need a display case for it.


----------



## Thriller (Aug 5, 2004)

Already is in one! Displayed year round on my mantle, amongst all my other signed memorabilia.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

I want the large eyes


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Heads Up! Friends & Family 20% off Everything Sale is this weekend, 10/4-10/5. Details for Rewards members and general public under the Coupons, Discounts Promotions thread.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thought I'd mention that I just got an email coupon worth $5 off a $15 purchase at Big Lots. If you're subscribed, check email before heading there. Good thru 10/19 with your Buzz Club rewards card.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

While slim pickings but still having some decent stuff in the store, I found a set of the giant cat eyes ($20). Wanted them in green but at least found a pair in orange. Had to go to two stores to find any. And Got to use my coupon at least.

Did any of you guys pick up the 60-inch Jungle Snakes for your haunt ($10)? They come in two colors, a brown and a green. They are a decent fabric pattern and have a wire running the length of it so you can easily wrap around a tree branch or Snake Charmer. Part of the Fun World "Enter if You Dare" halloween line. Both of the two locations I went to had plenty of them in stock. 

One store had the Lazy Bones and GID translucent Bluckies in quantity. Saw only 3 Dracula Bar signs in one store. Plenty of regular kind of lighting (strings, LED). One store had a lot of the skull pathmarkers. One a dozen of the web tablecloths. I had wanted to find the lace lamp shade covers that were $8 but no luck in either place. A part from the giant eyes, really wasn't lookong for anything else. The snakes were a nice surprise.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Posted under Coupons, Discounts about receiving another email with another $5 off $15 purchase coupon. So check your email if you are headed that way and might stop in. I might pick up a two more of those Jungle snakes for my Snake Charmer or jungle scene themes. Not a huge coupon to make me do the trip just for that (and their halloween inventory is getting low) but it if I'm having lunch that way could come in handy.


----------

